# IE 8 Fedora 15



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi, we have a Fedora 15 laptop here at work and some idiot on the floor complained that they could not use the laptop because it did not have IE 8 on it. 

So, ive been following guides and such to install ie8 on fedora but no such luck. The ie8 installer always says i need to install windows updates then fails when it tries to do so. 
Or At the very least make Firefox 4 look and act like IE8.
Help?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 14, 2011)

step 1: take the laptop and smash it over the guys head.
step 2: walk away.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 14, 2011)

Convience him he is an idiot and then give him chrome or FF.

Of course in the nicest of possible manners.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 14, 2011)

He should be using ie9 anyway (its UI copy chrome)

Tell this guy if he can't use ff or chrome he shouldn't use the internet, my grandma converted from ie8 to chromr and all I did was install it


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 14, 2011)

See, that is what I have said a lot at work. I mean the guy/girl had the audacity to download all the Windows Drivers from the Dell site via firefox then turn around and claim they can not use it.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 14, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> See, that is what I have said a lot at work. I mean the guy/girl had the audacity to download all the Windows Drivers from the Dell site via firefox then turn around and claim they can not use it.



Why do you care so much weather this individual can  use the laptop or not? More Computer time for you?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 14, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Why do you care so much weather this individual can  use the laptop or not? More Computer time for you?



we do sales from the laptops as our crappy network for some reason prevents us from using our sales tools from our terminals.


----------



## erocker (Jun 14, 2011)

Draw a picture or IE8 on a piece of paper and give it to the idiot. Walk away from this one dude.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 14, 2011)

erocker said:


> Draw a picture or IE8 on a piece of paper and give it to the idiot. Walk away from this one dude.



well i essentially did that. I got Ie8 to install through winetricks by pure luck. I put the launcher on the quick launch dock of gnome 3 but all it does it start ie and crash ie ^_^ epic. 
I put chrome on there too so I told them if they can't use either of those 2 to do it they should give up and quit.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 14, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> well i essentially did that. I got Ie8 to install through winetricks by pure luck. I put the launcher on the quick launch dock of gnome 3 but all it does it start ie and crash ie ^_^ epic.
> I put chrome on there too so I told them if they can't use either of those 2 to do it they should give up and quit.



Why not have it launch chrome or FF when he clicks on IE 8? I really don't use Linux but I'm sure you can do something like that. 

I'm sure he won't know the difference.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 15, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Why not have it launch chrome or FF when he clicks on IE 8? I really don't use Linux but I'm sure you can do something like that.
> 
> I'm sure he won't know the difference.



eh, I could probably do it in ubuntu but we installed fedora cause everything worked out of the box on it. Im still readjusting to fedora. I just settled for IE crashing when it launches. Kinda forces them to use one of the others. Firefox has skins to make it look and act like IE but not for FF 4.0


----------



## Steevo (Jun 15, 2011)

Tell them it is a special beta version of IE that you get to test!!!!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 15, 2011)

I actually plan to swap out Fedora 15 with Linux Mint 11 or Ubuntu 10.10 Themed to replicate win 7 to fuck with their Minds. 
Not only will they not wonder how to access the menu, but they will not have 2 separate passwords to remember and remember for what they are used and when.


----------



## Frick (Jun 15, 2011)

Is there a reason he needs IE8, like an internal system or something?


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 15, 2011)

show us screenshots of the mayhem LOL


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 16, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I actually plan to swap out Fedora 15 with Linux Mint 11 or Ubuntu 10.10 Themed to replicate win 7 to fuck with their Minds.
> Not only will they not wonder how to access the menu, but they will not have 2 separate passwords to remember and remember for what they are used and when.



Do you in an IT or "other" store? If it's IT related, I wonder what he's doing there.
BTW, if you choose to use Gnome on Fedora it should be more or less the same as Ubuntu (without Unity, of course).

P.S.: are you sure that your colleague is not doing this just to keep you "busy" (i.e. to waste your valuable time, which you actually should spend on your actual task)?


----------

